# Girls of Country musik Part 2 x56



## micha03r (19 Nov. 2008)

*ALison Krauss*







 











* Deborah Allen * 





















* Dixie Chicks*













 



*Faith Hill*







































 



* Jessica Andrews*
























*Julianne Hough*




























All credits goes to original posters.


----------



## Tokko (20 Nov. 2008)

Schönes Posting.

:thx: für deinen Mix.


----------



## astrosfan (20 Nov. 2008)

I love Country


----------



## armin (20 Nov. 2008)

für mich sind viele Personen Neuland, aber toll gemacht


----------



## Punisher (5 Jan. 2014)

schöne Sammlung


----------

